# Eminem Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Just something i tried out.. what you guys think?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

im not an eminem fan at all
but it looks great

good work


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

SIIIICk


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That is sick Nikos. I think that might be the best sig i've seen done by you.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

can't see it?

Edit: Now I can see it, just had to refresh the page. Looks sick!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice NCC


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Wow that sucks NCC! Haha kidden bro that looks real nice!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thanx Guys i appreciate it.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome Sig NCC. good choice of colours =)


----------

